# Disappointed with Napanee



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Now you went and did it Charles. Good thing they're sleeping, LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

high scores are the best spanking you can lay on some one lol lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Andy and Tink kissed and made up... something about putting the past behind them and all that crap lol. I'm sure Andy will be trying to get under Tinks skin tomorrow and I'm sure I'll hear all about it tomorow night

All kidding aside I was at the course today for a bit helping set up. I didn't check out the wooded area but from what I saw the course is good and dry, should make for a good tomorrow.

See ya in the AM!


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Had a super day. Great course and people. The lunch time salades were a real treat. Thanks to all that made Sunday's shot happen. Nice the rain held off as long as it did....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great job folks! Enjoyed your course and shot with some good people. Agree with Bill about the salades for lunch it was a nice touch. Bummer that this part of the year has gone by so fast.
Cheers Charles


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Was a great day, glad the rain held off. congrats to all the seaway winners!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

good day, good people good course. and the rain even held off till the last 4 targets!!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Had great day great people but the best was taking all the marbles from mike "a". Great job to all.


----------

